# [OT] Switch unmaged oder managed ? max kabellänge=? [solved]

## Mgiese

ich muss leider 8 zimmer eines bekannten vernetzten(evl spaeter bis zu 30), dazu habe ich einige fragen bzgl. der sicherheit. ich habe etwas von MANAGED switches gehoert, damit die einzelnen zimmer nicht aufeinander zugreifen koennen. was macht den ein gemanagted switch anders als ein unmanaged? theoretisch koennte ich doch auch in einem Standard Router die kommunikation unter einzelnen ports verbieten, oder ? ausserdem habe ich noch eine frage, wie lang darf die maximalle kabellänge bei standard routern sein ? kann ich nach dieser maxlaenge evl einfach einen hub als verstärker nehmen? ich bedanke mich vorab schonmal vielmals.. MFG

----------

## think4urs11

Hi,

nunja der primäre Unterschied ist nunmal das ein managed Switch managebar ist  :Wink: 

Ernsthaft:

Auf einem managed kannst du z.B. pro Switchport diverseste Einstellungen machen, z.B. Duplex/Speed-Einstellungen, VLan pro Port etc.

... theoretisch könnte ich doch ...

nein! Zwischen den einzelnen Ports kann immer direkt kommuniziert werden außer du setzt sowas wie private VLans ein aber das geht (soweit ich weiß) nur auf managed Switches.

... wie lang darf ...

100m pro Segment

... hub als Verstärker ...

ja

HTH

T.

----------

## reptile

der fachterminus von hub wäre in diesem anwendungsfall 'repeater', und als solche gibts die dinger auch separat zu kaufen.

----------

## Mgiese

danke @Think4UrS11

leider verstehe ich noch einiges nicht :

1. ich habe hier einen switch/hub, der hat einen UPLINK port wo ich immer dachte das ist die switch funktion. kann ich dann auf einem managed switch, nur auf 1 oder 2 ports diese erwaehnten einstellungen machen ? ZITAT :  z.B. pro Switchport diverseste Einstellungen machen, z.B. Duplex/Speed-Einstellungen, VLan pro Port etc. 

oder kann ich jeden port(zum beispiel 24port switch) mit ganz spezifischen rules spezifizieren ?

2. wo ist der genaue unterschied zwischen switch und router ? ist ein router den nicht auch immer ein switch ? aber ein switch nicht gleich ein router ? ich weiss verwirrende fragen (jedenfalls fuer mich) hoffe jemand kann mir mit sachverstand auf die sprünge helfen  :Laughing: 

----------

## Freiburg

An deiner Stelle würde ich mich lieber ersteinmal in das Thema einarbeiten, bevor du ein solches Netzwerk realisierst, sonst gibt es unter Umständen ein böses Erwachen wenn das Netzwerk erweitert werden soll...

----------

## Mgiese

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> An deiner Stelle würde ich mich lieber ersteinmal in das Thema einarbeiten, bevor du ein solches Netzwerk realisierst, sonst gibt es unter Umständen ein böses Erwachen wenn das Netzwerk erweitert werden soll...

  , da sag ich nur danke fuer die hilfe  :Very Happy:  was glaubst du was ich grade mache ? gg , schliesslich lass ich mir ja hier nix von noobier erklaeren... wieso soll ich 2 stunden googlen wenn mir leute die sich damit auskennen in wenigen minuten wertvolle tipps geben koennen ?

nebenbei noch folgende fragen :

was bedeutet LAYER 2 SWITCH ? oder LAYER 3 ...

was bedeutet DESKTOP SWITCH ?

was bedeutet SMF bis 100km ?

was bedeutet 2xmini-GBIC slots ?

was beudetet 1 x Gigabit Slot (10/100Mbit)

vielen dank , mfg

----------

## think4urs11

Ich kann mich Freiburg nur anschließen, laß das lieber jemanden machen der sich mit sowas auskennt.

(ganz) grob gesagt ist ein Switch ein Gerät das seine Entscheidungen welcher Traffic wohin soll in Hardware trifft, ein Router hingegen durch (langsamere) Software. D.h. prinzipiell kann auch auf Layer 7 noch geswitcht werden, es ist nur entsprechend aufwendiger.

(Man möge mir meine Verallgemeinerung verzeihen aber als erste Erklärung für Mgiese sollte das schon passen)

Als erster Einstieg in deinen Lernprozeß empfehle ich z.B. IP-Referenzmodell

Bei konkreten Fragen kannst du gerne fragen, aber kennzeichne den Thread mal als [OT], Bezug zu Gentoo finde ich nämlich grade keinen.

HTH

T.

----------

## Flasher

Hi!

ich könnte dir auch noch die Seite: www.netzmafia.de

Dahinter verbirgt sich ein Prof der TU München. Die Seite sieht zwar auf dem ersten Blick etwas "unseriös" aus, aber das täuscht!

Zu deiner Vernetzung:

8 Zimmer sollen vernetzt werden.

Bevor du irgendwas in der Richtung unternimmst, musst du erstmal folgendes klären:

Wieviel TA's brauchst du pro Zimmer?

Wieviel Traffic ist zu erwarten?

In wie weit muss das ganze skalierbar sein!

Repeater?? Macht man heutzutage im LAN-Bereich nicht mehr. Für längere Strecken weicht man auf optische Leiter aus!

Managed Switch ist im professionellen Bereich absolute Pflicht! Du benötigst alleine schon für die Trennung der Netze einen vlan-fähigen und damit managed Switch!

Layer 2 oder Layer 3 Switch?

Für die Vernetzung von 8 Zimmern, wäre wohl ein Layer 3 Switch "leicht" übertrieben, außer es würde sich um Säle handeln, in denen 100 Rechner stehen.

Der große Vorteil eines Layer 3 Switches gegen einen Layer 2 Switch besteht darin, dass der Broadcast in den einzelnen Netzen bleibt, d.h. du hast eine Routingfunktionalität, allerdings eine wesentlich bessere Performance gegenüber einem Router, da so ein feiner Layer-3 Switch, die MAC-Adressen der Hosts in Tabellen speichert, d.h. er würde dir sobald er die MAC weiß, das Paket nur noch bis zu Layer 2 auspacken, sich die MAC-Adressen krallen und könnte durch die MAC-Tabellen (Netzzuordnung) sofort das Paket weiterleiten  :Very Happy: 

Ich würde dir aber sehr ans Herz legen, die Vernetzung nicht selber zu machen, wenn du das nicht als Beruf gelernt hast, sonst geht das 100%ig in die Hose.

Gruß,

Flasher

----------

## reptile

ob man repeater noch benutzt ist mir egal, aber das ist die funktion des im ersten abschnitt beschriebenen hubs.

und auch ein 50-router mit 4-port-switch aus'm MM speichert mac-ip-adressen-pärchen. wie sollte er sonst routen? jedesmal an jedem port nachfragen, wer dranhängt? dann hätten wir einen hub, fürchte ich.

----------

## flubber

Das Thema Switche ist nicht so trivial wie von vielen immer dargestellt, das kann ganz schön komplex werden.

In einer Workgroub-Umgebung, wo man einfach ein paar Knoten miteinander verbinden will, reicht ein Hub. Allerdings sollte man sich bei HUB's darüber im Klaren sein, das die Pakete immer an allen Ports "anliegen", also keine gezielte Zustellung. Außerdem teilen sich alle Ports die gesamte Bandbreit, d.h.

bei einem 100MBit-Hub mit 12 Ports, bleiben pro Port ca. 8MBit über, alle Knoten liegen in einer Collision-Domain, daduurch erhöht sich die Anzahl der Collisions und das Netz wird sehr langsam. Also einfach vergessen.

Bei Switchen ist das Ganze schon besser, die lernen, wer an welchem Port hängt und stellen direkt zu, also von Port zu Port. Außerdem verfügen Switche über eine Backplane, diese Backplane ist entscheident für den Datendurchsatz, diese muß so groß sein, daß man bei einem 100MBit-Switch, zwischen 2 Ports immer 100Bit full fahren kann. Also bei 16 Port wäre das eine 3.5BG Backplane. Dadurch das der Switch direkte Verbindungen einrichtet, wird das netz natürlich schneller. 

Will man das best Mögliche rausholen, kommt man an gemanagten Switchen nicht vorbei. Hier kann man dann noch VLAN's einrichten, entweder auf Layer2 oder besser Layer3. Ist dann aber auch teuerer. 

Um jetzt Dein Problem zu lösen, ander habe ja schon was dazu gesagt, mußt Du wissen, wieviel hängt dran, wie hoch ist der Traffic, wird die Struktur öfters verändert usw.

Mal ein Beispiel, man intalliert einen Core-Switch, von dem aus geht es dann zu den untergeordneten Switchen, die in den Zimmern stehen und an denen hängen dan die Nodes. Um dies zu realisieren gibt es verschieden Möglichkeiten, z.B. zieht man vom Uplink-Port jeder untergeordneten Switches ein Kabel zum Core-Switch und schließt die Kabel dann an dessen normale Port an. Dies macht aber nur Sinn, wenn der Uplink-Port und die Ports vom Core-Swich eine höhere Bandbreite haben als die Ports an den normalen Swichen. Oder man setzt eintsprechende Module in die Switche ein, die dann untereinander verbunden werden und die Strukur bilden. Man kann aber auch zwischen den Switchen Verbindungen herstellen, in dem man mehrere Ports zu Trunks zusammenfaßt und dann die Struktur bildet. Außerdem käme man dann nicht mehr ohne Spannung Tree au, um Schleifen zu vermeiden. Dies geht aber nur mit managed Switchen. Die unmanaged, also Desktop oder Plug'n'Play können meist nur Autonegation.

Jetzt könnte man den Faden weiterspinnen, habe ich pro Switch unterschiedliche Benutzergruppen, die unabhängig voneinander sein müssen, dann brauche ich VLAN's, also wird das Netz in virtuelle Netze zerlegt. Die einfachste Art ist die Portzusammenfassung. Habe ich jetzt aber User, die in unterschiedlichen Räumen sitzen und dadurch an unterschiedlichen Switchen hängen, aber eine Gruppe bilden müssen, dann brauche ich VLAN's auf IP-Ebene, will ich dann gar noch erreichen, daß unterschiedliche VLAN's miteineander kommunizieren müssen, brauche ich noch Routing-Funktionalität.

Das ist jetzt alles sehr einfach und leienhaft geschrieben, bei Weitem auch nicht vollständig, auch sind einige Sprünge drin. Aber es müßte erkennbar sein, das man nicht mal eben ein geswitchtes Netz "hinbasteln" kann und es dann noch funktioniert. Ohne eingehendes Wissen der Materie wird das nichts. Außerdem kommt es, wie schon erwähnt, auf den Umfang an. 

Mit genaueren Daten könntem man dann vielleicht eine detaillierte Hilfestellung geben.

Flubber

----------

## Flasher

@ reptile

Du hast da was falsch verstanden. Die Speicherung der von dir genannten mac-ip-Adressen-Pärchen geschieht im ARP-Cache. Das ist aber keine spezielle Funktion, die nur für Router bestimmt ist! Jeder Layer-3-Teilnehmer im Netz besitzt solch eine Tabelle, sonst würdest du ja z.B. bei "ping 192.168.1.1" nie einen reply erhalten, da der Host die MAC-Adresse des Hosts mit der IP 192.168.1.1 benötigt. Die MAC Adresse fordert er entweder über einen ARP-Request (Broadcast durchs ganze Netz) an oder er hat sie durch frühere Transfers schon im ARP-Cache.

Ein Router hingegen unterhält noch eine Routingtabelle (wie übrigens jeder PC auch). In der Routingtabelle befindet sich die Netzwerkadresse, die Adresse des Interfaces an dem das Netz hängt und schließlich noch die Subnetmask des Netzes. Kommt nun ein Paket zum Router, wird das Paket bis auf Layer 3 ausgepackt. Der Router schnappt sich die Destination IP. Er überprüft nun ob sich an eines der Interfaces das gewünschte Netz hängt, an dem das Paket weitergeleitet werden soll. Daraufhin startet der Router wieder einen ARP-Request, in das Zielnetz um die MAC-Adresse des Zielhostes herauszufinden und leitet es schließlich an den Zielhost.

Wichtig, um nun den Unterschied zwischen einem Router und einem Layer-3-Switch herauszuarbeiten:

Bei JEDEM IP-Paket, dass im Router ankommt, muss dieser das Paket bis auf Layer 3 auspacken, mit der Ziel-IP-Adresse und der Subnetmask der angeschlossenen Netze, die Ziel-Netzwerkadresse berechnen. Wie du dir vorstellen kannst ein aufwendiger Prozess.

Der Layer-3-Switch hingegen, macht dies nur ein einziges mal. Er führt eine weitere Tabelle. Diese speichert die MAC-Adressen der Hosts, die sich in den jeweiligen Netzen befinden, die an dem Layer-3-Switch angeschlossen sindm d.h.

MAC-Adresse-des- Hosts   <----------->  Netzwerk-Adresse-des-Hosts

Vorteil: Der Layer-3-Switch muss nichtmehr die Ziel-Netzwerkadresse berechnen, da er anhand der MAC-Adresse des Zielhosts sofort das richtige Netz anhand der oben genannten Tabelle herausfinden kann, ohne vorher eine Berechnung des Ziel-Netzes durchzuführen.

Gruß,

Flasher

----------

## Mgiese

mittlerweile steht das netz... vielen dank an alle die sich hier so ausführlich geäussert haben...

[solved]

MFG

mgiese

----------

## bll0

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> mittlerweile steht das netz... vielen dank an alle die sich hier so ausführlich geäussert haben...
> 
> 

 

Aus purer Neugier: Wie hasst du es denn jetzt realisiert? Wie sieht das Netz aus? Wäre schon, wenn du dem Lerneffekt

von anderen (wie mir) noch bisserl helfen kannst...  :Wink: 

----------

## Mgiese

 *bll0 wrote:*   

>  *Mgiese wrote:*   mittlerweile steht das netz... vielen dank an alle die sich hier so ausführlich geäussert haben...
> 
>  
> 
> Aus purer Neugier: Wie hasst du es denn jetzt realisiert? Wie sieht das Netz aus? Wäre schon, wenn du dem Lerneffekt
> ...

 

ich antworte erst, wenn du mal bitte erklärst wieso du scripte postest, die leuten sämtliche configs löschen ..  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Freiburg

aua nix ausprobieren das man nicht versteht...

----------

## Mgiese

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> aua nix ausprobieren das man nicht versteht...

  aber smilen muss ich ja, aber ein fieser sack biste schon  :Razz:  unglaublich .. gg

ps : kannst du mir ein bissl nachhilfe geben ? bzw einige sachen in deinem little script erklaeren ?

----------

## Freiburg

Ich?? nie im leben, aber lesen bildet  :Laughing: 

----------

